# Orlando or Tampa Weekend



## horseymen (Jan 15, 2015)

Looking for February 5th-8th in at least a 2 bedroom - in either Orlando or Tampa.  If you have the capability to see if the 4th is available, for the right hotel, I might change my flight and come in a day early.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Jan 15, 2015)

Exact dates are always a good info ... guessing is a game ... remember, Feb has 28 days which means March's weekend are just like February's.


----------



## horseymen (Jan 15, 2015)

vacationhopeful said:


> Exact dates are always a good info ... guessing is a game ... remember, Feb has 28 days which means March's weekend are just like February's.



You are correct.  I was referring to February and edited to clarify.


----------



## Joannelitt2 (Jan 16, 2015)

*Florida*

Sent you some options in a PM


----------



## dltorrisi (Jan 22, 2015)

I sent you an email for both date ranges. Please call if interested.


----------

